# fs: Argentine black and white tegu



## chizzow (Apr 21, 2010)

Im moving in the next few months and I need to downsize my reptile collection.

I'm looking to re-home my 6 year old male argentine black and white tegu. I've had him since he was a young hatchling, approximately 18" and he is now approximately 4 feet with tail.

- he has all his toes and a complete tail
- very tame as he has been handled since a hatchling.

I can sell him with his glass tank (custom 6x2), screen lid.

I'm asking for $300 for the tegu with setup but I will entertain offers. My main objective is to find him a good home. No delivery as the tank won't fit my vehicle and is quite heavy.


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

beautiful...


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

is he aggressive


----------



## chizzow (Apr 21, 2010)

Johnnyfishtanks said:


> is he aggressive


no he is very tame.


----------



## Daviator (Apr 24, 2010)

How much does it cost for that coconut fibre and where do you buy it from? and how often does it need to be changed.

Thanks.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

nice, I had tegus years ago. wonderful lizards. good luck with the rehoming.


----------



## chizzow (Apr 21, 2010)

Daviator: I am currently using the one from canadian tire and since he doesn't defecate in the cage, I replace it every 3-4 months.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Danny,
that is one sweet looking Tegu...
if only i could convince the wife...;(
good luck with the rehoming.


----------



## chizzow (Apr 21, 2010)

to the top...


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Oh man i want it! Wish i had the space! (not to mention my girl would probably murder me if i brought this home!) 

Beautiful lizard  

Good luck with the re-homing


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

contact gretej, I know she has tegu's maybe she would be interested


----------



## Barrie (Apr 22, 2010)

You don't even know how much I'd LOVE to have this guy!!! Tegus are wonderful reptiles!! If I win the lottery, he's mine, in the meantime, hope you find him an awesome home!!


----------



## chizzow (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks everyone, still looking for a home


----------



## blang55 (Aug 7, 2011)

Is your tegu still up for sale? I am very interested. I've been looking for a black and white for quite some time but have been unable to locate one


----------



## chizzow (Apr 21, 2010)

Still available


----------



## blang55 (Aug 7, 2011)

IS the price still $300


----------



## chizzow (Apr 21, 2010)

everything on the first post is up to date.


----------



## chizzow (Apr 21, 2010)

I think the deal fell through since the buyer never called me back after committing to the sale... so back up for sale.


----------



## chizzow (Apr 21, 2010)

Any serious takers? Not to sound like an a-hole but please make up your minds before committing to the sale. Its an absolute PITA to strip the tank and move it out of the house only to have the buyer flake and not show up.


----------

